# Safeguard horse wormer for cats



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I've recently discovered one, probably both, cat has tapeworms. I give Safeguard horse wormer to my dogs but don't know if it's safe for cats. If this isn't safe, what do you give cats for tapeworm? I don't feel comforable using pills. I will shove a pill down my dobermans' throats but fear doing that to a cat. So, it will need to be liquid or paste.

Thanks


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Please do not use horse wormer on your cats. The best medicine for tape is Droncit...can't remember the actual drug name. Hopefully, someone else here will know the name of the active ingredient. The medicine is now available over the counter at pet stores under a different name. It does come in pill form or injectable if you get it from the vet. If you would rather not give pills you can dissolve in a tiny amount of water and squirt the liquid into the cat's mouth with a syringe.

Willow101


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

The medicine Willow is speaking of is Praziquantel. It is an altogether better product for treating tapes in cats.

Safeguard only kills one type of tapeworm (there are two common types) and must be given 3 days in a row. There is a sticky at the top of the forum that can help you with the dose (cats get the same as dogs).


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Willow, we tried that. I got scratched and the stuff got spit out. She was less than happy and wouldn't come near me for a while. We also tried mixing it with tuna. Did not work! I figured I could get a tiny amount of paste in their mouth. I'm off to check out the sticky.

GoldenMom, I will check that out.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

When I give anything to my cats using a syringe in the mouth I wrap them in a towel first with just their head sticking out and squirt it in slowly...do it slowly because if you squirt too hard they are reacting more to the force and startle of the liquid going in than the liquid itself. Those little syringes can pack some punch..just do it with water once and see! Also, if the cat is trying to spit it out I hold their mouth closed until they swallow. Lightly rubbing their throat on the outside helps make them swallow too. All this can be done if they are wrapped in a towel and made immobile. Make sure you have all 4 legs in the towel.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yup best is Drontal, thats what the pill is called from the vet. Get it down their throat as quick as possible, if they taste it the fight will be one. Minelson has the right idea with the towel.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks all for the advice. I'm going to disolve the last pill in a little water and wrap her in a towel and hope for better results.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

The towel method is a great one but if it isn't done right they get right out of it. I am an expert at messing this method up. Make sure that the towel is tight around the neck...obviously not tight enough to choke the poor kitty...and then have someone hold the cat with the towel so it doesn't come undone. When I use this method I am usually alone so I put the wrapped up...angry...cat between my knees. It works that way but you don't have a lot of time till the struggling cat gets out of the towel.

Willow101


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, when I have to pill a cat (and I'm pretty good at it by now, if I say so myself), first, I butter the pill. It slides down easier and there's not that immediate foul taste in their mouths.
I prefer to find them sleeping, but usually if I go to the fridge, they are around my feet. If they're asleep, I just try to get the deed done before they wake fully up. If not, then right to plan B

Hold the cat gently pressed down with a firm grip on the scruff of the neck. I then kneel over the cat, sitting on my feet with the cat between my legs. Now the cat can't go to either side, because my legs are there, and if they wiggle back my feet are there and they just wedge themselves tighter. Then I get a hand under the chin and with my other hand get the pill into the cats mouth. Apply light pressure to the hinge of the jaw and pop the pill in from the side, don't try to push it past his front teeth.

Then one hand keeps the cat's head pointing up and the other strokes the throat. Between the position, the stroking and the butter the pill goes down and the whole thing takes less time to do then to read about. But it's a good idea to do a dry run with a stuffed animal first.


----------

